# Problems getting updates for AVG?



## Caveat (5 Nov 2009)

Anyone else experiencing this?

It's version 8.5 (free).  I've tried about 5 times now and it keeps telling me that the connection to the server has failed - internet connection itself is fine.

Any ideas? Without having to 'buy' it that is?


----------



## jonq74 (5 Nov 2009)

AVG 9.0 is out so usually when the new one comes out this message happens... upgrade to the free version of 9.0 and it should work.


----------



## Caveat (5 Nov 2009)

Ah, thanks - simple as that is it? I hadn't thought of that.  You would think there would be a more specific message or something though?!

But maybe a case of wanting something for nothing I guess.  

I'll try downloading 9.0 tonight.
_
Edit: thanks Jong - downloaded 9.0 and everything fine - I'll close the the thread._


----------



## Caveat (6 Nov 2009)

Ok I had locked this thread prematurely it seems. 

Still can't get updates and I have another problem too.

It looks my my _new_ problem is both browser and AVG related.  

Often when going into Firefox the home page seems to be trying to look for an AVG page - at the bottom it says something like 'searching for AVG.com' then pauses for a minute, then I get the standard yellow error page from Firefox: "domain not found, did you type *ww.*mozilla instead of www.mozilla"  etc

Then sometimes (like now) Google opens no problem.

Maybe I have unwittingly agreed to some AVG setting but if I have, it doesn't work properly anyway as this doesn't always happen.

Can anyone help?


----------



## ajapale (6 Nov 2009)

I have a similar problem. I tried to upgrade from 8.5 to 9 and the installation failed at the last hurdle with the following message.

*"MSVC Redistributables installation" error*


----------



## pudds (6 Nov 2009)

It ya can't get it going try this, equally as good and free.

http://www.avast.com/


----------



## AlbacoreA (7 Nov 2009)

I got AVG 9 working fine. Using IE though.


----------



## Caveat (11 Nov 2009)

ajapale said:


> I have a similar problem. I tried to upgrade from 8.5 to 9 and the installation failed at the last hurdle with the following message.
> 
> *"MSVC Redistributables installation" error*


 
Just to update, is anyone is still having problems installing AVG 9?

Mine is OK now it seems.  It did require a couple of restarts for the components to be populated though.

Re the browser problem, it appears that if I wait about 10 seconds after connecting to BB before I open _Firefox_, then everything works OK. It was almost as if the BB connection was still 'doing something' and that the connection had not registered fully with the PC.  Or something like that.


----------



## MANTO (11 Nov 2009)

Hi All,

I dont think its AVG at all, i have the paid version and got the same issues, but this was after i updated to the latest version of Firefox.

I love Firefox but lately the more updates they issue the more problems some of my applications have access's the net when required. I am strongly looking at google crome, just havent had the time to look at the pro's and con's yet..


----------



## Caveat (11 Nov 2009)

MANTO said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I dont think its AVG at all, i have the paid version and got the same issues, but this was after i updated to the latest version of Firefox.


 
Interesting. Are you getting the same browser problems too Manto?


> Often when going into Firefox the home page seems to be trying to look for an AVG page - at the bottom it says something like 'searching for AVG.com' then pauses for a minute, then I get the standard yellow error page from Firefox: "domain not found, did you type *ww.*mozilla instead of www.mozilla" etc
> 
> Then sometimes (like now) Google opens no problem.


----------



## MANTO (11 Nov 2009)

Hi Caveat,

I got the exact same error as above, it looked like the browser was looking to seach with AVG and then _"domain not found, did you type *ww.*mozilla instead of www.mozilla" etc_

I also went to the microsoft update page; www.windows*update*.*microsoft*.com/ check for the latest updates, I havent had the problem since, so maybe its a conflict between Firefox & Microsoft updates? or could be coincidence..

Actually just as i am typing i thought....the fact that it is trying to start of the browser with AVG may mean its the AVG Toolbar. My home page was / is set to google so it should never have started searching through AVG.

I wonder if you remove the toolbar will it make a difference, i dont want to try myself as I dont seem to have the problem anymore.

If want the extra security AVG toolbar provides you can remove and install the iobit security toolber @ www.*iobit*.com/security*360*.html 

Manto


----------



## Caveat (11 Nov 2009)

I'll maybe try updating too MANTO and see what happens - although autoupdates are 'on' so it shouldn't be an issue.

However, I googled the problem a few days ago (there isn't a lot on it) but a few sites seem to suggest an older MS update (that may have previously failed) may correct this.  

Something MS....frame...NET etc etc??


----------



## keithrf900 (11 Nov 2009)

use clam win, i find it much better, and its free aswell.


----------



## MANTO (11 Nov 2009)

Caveat said:


> I'll maybe try updating too MANTO and see what happens - although autoupdates are 'on' so it shouldn't be an issue.
> 
> However, I googled the problem a few days ago (there isn't a lot on it) but a few sites seem to suggest an older MS update (that may have previously failed) may correct this.
> 
> Something MS....frame...NET etc etc??


 

Ah... i think i know where the problem lies so (and how i fixed mine inadvertently). It looks like the problem lies with Microsoft .Net Framework.

Most Laptops / PC only come with the basic Framework so update to version 3.5 and hopefully this will sove the problem  _(its not updated through automatic updates)_

http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/...FD-AE52-4E35-B531-508D977D32A6&displaylang=en


----------



## Caveat (11 Nov 2009)

But is 3.5 not the latest though?

If so, I think I have already updated to this but still getting the problem.

I'll check out your link later -thanks.

_Edit: BTW I may or may not still have AVG update problems.  It's just that since I have recently downloaded 9.0 with the latest definitions, there is probably nothing to update yet anyway so time will tell._


----------



## tallpaul (12 Nov 2009)

You might want to try Microsoft Security Essentials. I'm using it on 3 PC's without issue. Very light on system resources and unobtrusive...


----------



## Caveat (14 Nov 2009)

OK, well since my last post everything seems to be normal.  

_AVG_ acting normally and _Firefox_ acting normally.

Unless this changes, I think I'll leave well enough alone for a while at least.

Thanks all.


----------



## Caveat (19 Nov 2009)

Well I did have problems since - plenty of them and if anything it got worse. 

Flash of inspiration - ran _Firefox_ in safe mode, disabled everying non-essential (including the _AVG_ toolbar which I have a strong suspicion may have been part if not all of my problem) and everything 100% for the last 3 days.

Fingers crossed.


----------



## AlbacoreA (19 Nov 2009)

I don't install the toolbar or the link scanner. Or Firefox...


----------



## Caveat (19 Nov 2009)

AlbacoreA said:


> Or Firefox...


 
Ah the fickle world of IT - I only installed it because everyone was telling me how useless _IE _was!!


----------



## AlbacoreA (19 Nov 2009)

Firefox is great, maybe its more secure than IE (I dunno tbh) but as I had no problems with IE and need it for work, and its on every machine anyway, I went back to IE. I use Safari (Apple) sometimes when I need to check something out in a different browser.


----------



## Caveat (23 Nov 2009)

Caveat said:


> Well I did have problems since - plenty of them and if anything it got worse.
> 
> Flash of inspiration - ran _Firefox_ in safe mode, disabled everying non-essential (including the _AVG_ toolbar which I have a strong suspicion may have been part if not all of my problem) and everything 100% for the last 3 days.
> 
> Fingers crossed.



Everything still fine - it seems that what I did may have been a fix, if an unconventional one.  Or maybe it was just coincidence - I wish I knew.


----------

